# TV: The Best TV Intros!



## LillyBBBW (Feb 16, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=AepyGm9Me6w


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 16, 2008)

One of my personal faves.


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 16, 2008)

3-2-1 CONTACT!
The Bloodhound Gang
and
The Wire's season 4 intro


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 16, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> One of my personal faves.



YES! I love the original.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Em_sxKHQekk&feature=related


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 16, 2008)

Here is one of mine -

http://youtube.com/watch?v=iHPFjZdG5dI&feature=related


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 16, 2008)

Well, I realize it was offensive to some purists but I thought the ST Enterprise intro was beautiful. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZPn-lTytfGo


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 16, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=AepyGm9Me6w



Oh Yeah! I love this intro:smitten: I have the DVD of the first and second season and every time a new episode starts I groove down to it all over again.LOL


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 16, 2008)

One of the best! I love this show.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=TfJbpzBtuws&feature=related


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 16, 2008)

Me too I loved that show never missed it. Although now as an adult I look at it and wonder about Dr. Quest and his "male companion" Race and their young Indian boy Hadji.:huh:
I'm just saying....What was really going on there?


----------



## toni (Feb 16, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=fogyZABLWR4

More than meets the eye, BABY


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 16, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Me too I loved that show never missed it. Although now as an adult I look at it and wonder about Dr. Quest and his "male companion" Race and their young Indian boy Hadji.:huh:
> I'm just saying....What was really going on there?



You had to see the first episode to get the scoop on that. Dr. Quest was an important scientist. His wife was murdered by mercenaries and Johnny was all he had left. He was ready to get out of the business so the government assigned a "tutor" for Johnny, Race Bannon, who was really a master of marshal arts. His real objective was to protect the boy and teach him self defense as well as academics.

EDIT: Hadji was an orphan they picked up in India.


----------



## Smushygirl (Feb 16, 2008)

If we are doing cartoons here are a few of my faves!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=4o29VoxtsFk&feature=related


http://youtube.com/watch?v=fcjOi_3H7gw&feature=related


http://youtube.com/watch?v=FKss2pBYQ6Y


And Lilly, loved Jonny Quest too! And your backstory!!!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 17, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> One of the best! I love this show.
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=TfJbpzBtuws&feature=related



Great find Lilly!!! Really takes me back. That whole Hanna-Barbera era, Johnny Quest, Space Ghost, The Herculoids and Birdman are some of my all time favorites.
Here's a couple more
http://youtube.com/watch?v=g2se2I70CJ0
http://youtube.com/watch?v=TsMqMz6fcvU


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 17, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Well, I realize it was offensive to some purists but I thought the ST Enterprise intro was beautiful.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZPn-lTytfGo



I absolutely agree with you on this intro. I loved how it showed the progression of man's ability move around the planet, then ultimately off the planet into the galaxy. And the song chosen for the intro is perfect.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 17, 2008)

Truly outrageous.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNqrWm1M3Sc


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 17, 2008)

More favorites!!!!
Laverne and Shirley

Get Smart

Green Acres

The Addams Family

Oh the memories. Oh television, the best babysitter I ever had


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 17, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> More favorites!!!!
> Laverne and Shirley
> 
> Get Smart
> ...



I completely agree Daddyoh! Those are classics I also grew up with.


I never really got into Speed Racer like a lot of kids did, but i always liked the intro (and ending...)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=vtIu61s2PDo


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 17, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I never really got into Speed Racer like a lot of kids did, but i always liked the intro (and ending...)
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=vtIu61s2PDo



Never really got into that one either, now they gone and made a Speed Racer movie, ugh.  
But yes, that is a snappy little tune.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 17, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> If we are doing cartoons here are a few of my faves!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=4o29VoxtsFk&feature=related
> 
> ...



Ooh! I always give Super Chicken reps Smushygirl, I'd send more your way if I could!

Don't forget The Bugs Bunny/ Road Runner Hour Opening Theme!
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Jq102j4ftFY


----------



## mango (Feb 17, 2008)

*Ahhh... the memories...

I think I only watched half of these for the intro themes... :doh:


Thunderbirds
http://youtube.com/watch?v=9RzCB3VRruE

Fat Albert
http://youtube.com/watch?v=7lOAAEN4zTg

Fraggle Rock
http://youtube.com/watch?v=TSDeoO-j3G0

Punky Brewster 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=1obAHj4Iwr0

Monty Python's Flying Circus 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=-rutX0I6NxU

The A Team
http://youtube.com/watch?v=wwJrvjWCuo4

Greatest American Hero
http://youtube.com/watch?v=wzEb5IzdcrU

Knight Rider
http://youtube.com/watch?v=9RlQe-CxkPU

Dr Who
http://youtube.com/watch?v=BJIRjQZPRw0

Buck Rogers 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=1obwMjzUY9M

21 Jump Street
http://youtube.com/watch?v=RpfoI7dAAYY


.. with props to TAXI & Three's Company as I couldn't find decent versions of the intro's to those shows on YouTube.

*


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 17, 2008)

OK, not the actual intro but I loved this show:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7hcoyE-Bow&feature=related

And this one:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=DKmJPnAGUJk&feature=related

BTW, big snaps to Lilly for the Super Chicken post! Beat me to it, you classy babe!


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 17, 2008)

Ironside


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 17, 2008)

And have we missed this classic so far?

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5SFnvLC83ew&feature=related

Incidentally would it be OK if we start posting the shows name in the subject line? Just so we don't get too redundant and also so we don't have to open stuff we don't really care about. Thanks. Cool thread, btw, Lilly.

Just for grins and giggles - Get Smart:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=cscedJQ3PFU&feature=related


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 17, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> OK, not the actual intro but I loved this show:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7hcoyE-Bow&feature=related
> 
> ...



I'd love to take credit for Super Chicken but it wasn't me. It was Smushygirl.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 17, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I'd love to take credit for Super Chicken but it wasn't me. It was Smushygirl.



OOps, my bad. You're still classy Lilly but Smush, I somehow thought you were way to young to know about that classic? Is it in repeats somewhere currently? (hope, hope, hope)


----------



## Smushygirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> OOps, my bad. You're still classy Lilly but Smush, I somehow thought you were way to young to know about that classic? Is it in repeats somewhere currently? (hope, hope, hope)



Very slippery of you, Nagel!  I guess I won't have to drop the hammer!


----------



## Smushygirl (Feb 17, 2008)

I always loved this theme! And the part where Agarn is teaching the Howkowi(?) to do the rain dance. 

I know, the lyric contains some questionable terms but it is a period piece. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVwFADi4Y38&NR=1


----------



## swordchick (Feb 17, 2008)

I loved the 3-2-1 Contact Intro as well, Wild Zero.

But my favorite is from the Electric Company.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFYMijdQ_sA

I loved the intro to the Wayans Bros. because it is so silly. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuni-ZOcO-4


----------



## Smushygirl (Feb 17, 2008)

swordchick said:


> I loved the 3-2-1 Contact Intro as well, Wild Zero.
> 
> But my favorite is from the Electric Company.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFYMijdQ_sA
> ...



OMG!!! I loved the Electric company too!!!! We are family!


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 17, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Ooh! I always give Super Chicken reps Smushygirl, I'd send more your way if I could!
> 
> ...


He he... I gave credit where credit was due! 

I 'll be back in a second... I know a couple of other good ones, I just have to find them.

...

OK, I'm back...

I didn't find what I was looking for but here is a classic: The Banana Splits
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6I5DzMYqcU&feature=related


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 17, 2008)

You must have read my mind Stan. DANGER ISLAND! :smitten:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ql7dIIItdo


----------



## mossystate (Feb 17, 2008)

Loved this one....would get to stay up late ( Saturday at midnight ) with my Mom..watching...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2zlG-i2J6qI


----------



## Smushygirl (Feb 17, 2008)

How could we forget this one, Mossy?

http://youtube.com/watch?v=mI9KhPJ-utE&feature=related

I was only allowed to stay up for the theme, ha!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, I was a little war monger. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=d0qQGS4fXSY

http://youtube.com/watch?v=0ZcbifYqpGc


----------



## ActionPif (Feb 17, 2008)

Mannix- the only detective show in the history of television with its theme song in waltz time. Note the complete incongruity between the splashy theme song and the dangerous situations Mannix finds himself in.

Otherwise, well done by everyone else in this thread


----------



## mossystate (Feb 17, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> How could we forget this one, Mossy?
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=mI9KhPJ-utE&feature=related
> 
> I was only allowed to stay up for the theme, ha!



hehe...and you had 10 seconds to get your ass to bed?...


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 17, 2008)

*the most sensational inspirational celebrational Muppetational
This is what we call the Muppet Show*


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 17, 2008)

I used to LOVE this show when I was a kid. But looking back now I realized I was a weird kid.

Zoobilee Zoo


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 17, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByaODUrMAzA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCtMo3tup2M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vl5FWUMnNM


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 17, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> If we are doing cartoons here are a few of my faves!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=4o29VoxtsFk&feature=related
> 
> ...



Underdog!!! The recent movie was a good'un, too...


----------



## jamie (Feb 17, 2008)

I think The A-Team had a great intro.

Other ones I loved:

:blush: This was my favorite show in high school - Beauty & the Beast
http://youtube.com/watch?v=cqr9blyD8nA

My favorite t.v. show - ever - also had a great intro
Quantum Leap - http://youtube.com/watch?v=8DycqNhHoNk

Favorite cartoon intro - I would sit with my grandmother eating rice with butter and sugar and watch this every Saturday morning - Gummi Bears: http://youtube.com/watch?v=loUNoy0Qub0


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 17, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByaODUrMAzA
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCtMo3tup2M
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vl5FWUMnNM



Oh my gosh, Rocko's Modern Life... and Angry Beavers!

................

Y'know, I just realized. I watch A LOT of cartoons... lol

http://youtube.com/watch?v=sYN2e8rsCqA
http://www.livevideo.com/video/9BC442CB0664452981CCEEC2259A0B9A/danny-phantom.aspx

What can I say? I'm a hardcore fan of Butch Hartman's two greatest shows ever!


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh man, nice call on 3-2-1 Contact Wild, and nicely done on your list mango!

But how could anyone forget the world's smallest secret agent?! 

http://www.tvtunesonline.com/wavs/dangerm.wav 
(The original longer theme song)

http://80scartoonscontent.co.uk/vid...scartoonscontent.co.uk/videos/dangermouse.wmv
(The more common video intro)

Viva los Danger Mouse! (Or something)

And of course, it's time for...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lga3KNKqRDc

Oh to be 10 again.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 17, 2008)

Old School Dr. Who! :bounce:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=3HHQbGI92MY


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 17, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> And of course, it's time for...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lga3KNKqRDc
> 
> Oh to be 10 again.



Y'know, the movie was on yesterday... I was happy!


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 17, 2008)

My brother and sister and I used to fight over who had to help in the barn Friday nights, so we could stay in and watch...

http://http://youtube.com/watch?v=zRX4mlFi06A

All the other girls in my class had a crush on Bo, but I favored Luke.


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 17, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> My brother and sister and I used to fight over who had to help in the barn Friday nights, so we could stay in and watch...
> 
> http://http://youtube.com/watch?v=zRX4mlFi06A
> 
> All the other girls in my class had a crush on Bo, but I favored Luke.



Me too  I always thought Luke was hotter than Bo.:smitten:


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 17, 2008)

The Prisoner, the original intro from the first sepisode. Later episodes had an abbreviated version, obviously.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 17, 2008)

I loved Laverne and Shirley, Hawaii Five-O openings too. 

I loved this as a kid....

http://youtube.com/watch?v=EbU5CzPi0zM&feature=related


and has this one been mentioned already? Sorry if it has...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=p01ov-tVBDM


And I liked Angry Beavers, too



Oh and this one made me LMAO when my daughter put this show on as a child

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bMIqGulaLnI


And who can forget these.....

Different Strokes
http://youtube.com/watch?v=OM1hJ_mA2nA

The Jeffersons
http://youtube.com/watch?v=kb6ErLPt4t8

Good Times
http://youtube.com/watch?v=zo6caNX1e84

Barretta
http://youtube.com/watch?v=SivUT1x7j18

Charlies Angels
http://youtube.com/watch?v=1SyRIns3vrw

Chico and the Man
http://youtube.com/watch?v=oXdYrERzrWg

Fame
http://youtube.com/watch?v=tNdJzrh5AsU


Rawhide 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SFnvLC83ew

The Big Valley
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B04-I1EgoG4

Daniel Boone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrLx-Jqm980


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh yes. Cow and chicken. Creepy show.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 17, 2008)

all this star trek talk----I suppose someone forgot this one?

X files
http://youtube.com/watch?v=EeNnFLQqrto

and had to love this one....

Magnum PI
http://youtube.com/watch?v=_VIPlG8Xtq8

Cheers
http://youtube.com/watch?v=FD8ljNobUys

The Avengers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvmgrnsaE1U&feature=related

Hart to Hart
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSn9xPnjLps


Some of you mentioned some that I have already-sorry I thought up a bunch and started reading the thread and posting my you tube finds at that same time :doh:


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 17, 2008)

Here's a good one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkg8GrF1TYE


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 17, 2008)

Airwolf
http://youtube.com/watch?v=u902HyNQTD4

Cover Up
http://youtube.com/watch?v=8XPoqjpAqbA&feature=related

Fantasy Island---- gotta love him saying "the plane, the plane"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GX-pVhTZg0U

and didn't this one just naturally follow?
Love Boat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_wFEB4Oxlo&feature=related

Chips
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSzEmPEnYxo&feature=related


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 17, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Here's a good one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkg8GrF1TYE




Oooooo good one- which brings to mind this one...


Dynasty
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BT9bH2xJlU&feature=related


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 17, 2008)

Another good one Highlander http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnJt9p-sHho
He was sooo hot:smitten:


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 17, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> all this star trek talk----I suppose someone forgot this one?
> 
> X files
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=EeNnFLQqrto
> ...



I Loved Magnum P.I. oh and the plot and story line was good too LOL


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 17, 2008)

oh man is this a blast from my past too http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jsgrEcNbHg
Lord only knows why I watched this show:doh: My husband just heard the theme song and came in from another room and said" WTF is that HR Puffin Stuff? LOL


----------



## mango (Feb 17, 2008)

*Season 1

Season 2 (Most well known theme) 

Season 3

Season 4


*


----------



## Smushygirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh, how I loved Robert Wagner!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eg7nwTNJQOQ&feature=related

And when Fred Astaire played his father!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X01stSQcTcQ&feature=related


----------



## mango (Feb 18, 2008)

*My 'Best Of UK' shows

Catweazle
http://youtube.com/watch?v=QsUkM7FwiKk


The Goodies 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=OLquBOshkbc


The Young Ones 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=sPEGt4A7zjA


BBC Top of the Pops 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=_zkCJBNyq4E


The Benny Hill Show (trademark ending)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=spz8_rpE0e0



JAPAN

MONKEY (!!)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=5iUMWy4hqAg

Monkey ending (season 1) 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=UdhRy7ME4l4


*


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 18, 2008)

Middle school marked the first time I had a television in my room with cable, coinciding with this awesome event was the lifting of my 11pm bedtime on Fridays and Saturdays. 2am rolled around and somehow I ended up on the local Univision affiliate, watching ECW although the Harry Slash and the Slashtones opening is the one that will always stick in my mind.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 18, 2008)

My sweetie wanted me to look this one up, as long as I was reading this thread. He says he must have been an FA before he knew it:

http://http://youtube.com/watch?v=elcAEs2kjFc

And I had to go looking for this one:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=k_GxXRbSFDg


----------



## Friday (Feb 18, 2008)

Mighty Mouse 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fdd_X4A5TVI

Atom Ant

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1Vc5wdRMQY

Felix the Cat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGb6lP4FVeg&feature

Yeah, I'm old. :bow:


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 18, 2008)

I never really watched the show, but I always thought that The Wonder Years had one of the most nostalgic intros.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 18, 2008)

My pick for best current theme/intro as well as best reality show EVER -

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9bCJ0L4KJwQ&feature=related

Sorry if it has already been named?


----------



## saucywench (Feb 18, 2008)

The all-time best, IMO:
Secret Agent
http://youtube.com/watch?v=JiSRX7ghxiU

Here's an obscure one that few people remember, but which I loved:
Coronet Blue
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kvof8Hvm3B0

Bonanza
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTWB_ByQD4w

The Twilight Zone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzlG28B-R8Y

The Green Hornet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1Zm54tGCHo

Branded
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKmJPnAGUJk

Wild Wild West
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYCgq8q9Ofw

Cimarron Strip
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8VpOQfI20E&NR=1

Lancer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KS5nmAjvhUw&feature=related

Superman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2l4bz1FT8U

Others:
Courtship of Eddie's Father
http://fortheloveofharry.blogspot.com/2007/02/courtship-of-eddies-father-theme-1967.html

Secret Squirrel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-S_F9U9gNEQ

Sorry if any of these have already been mentioned, I combed through most of the thread first. And, thanks, Lily, for starting it, I agree with Hawaii Five 0 being up there on top!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 18, 2008)

The Adventures Of Pete & Pete

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBq_dU1ltIs

Trying to figure out what the hell they were saying was a staple of my childhood.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 18, 2008)

Have we done these already? 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=x62A4OWCs68

http://youtube.com/watch?v=pN9uhBY36YA&feature=related


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 18, 2008)

Feel the magic, hear the roar.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-sOaUAgbB4

Wings of silver. Nerves of steel.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzAQu23t19A


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 18, 2008)

mango said:


> *Season 1
> 
> Season 2 (Most well known theme)
> 
> ...



OH YEAH!!!!! I loved This show Paul Michael Glaser was my man:smitten:


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 18, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> My pick for best current theme/intro as well as best reality show EVER -
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=9bCJ0L4KJwQ&feature=related
> 
> Sorry if it has already been named?



I don't watch that show but it looks cool I'm gonna have to check it out, But I have always LOVED! that song.


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 18, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxlF-iaZm6g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjRDcOW7Xp8

and the show responsible for "Harlem Nocturne" being stuck in my head for over 20 years
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_jXZd6Vwlo


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 18, 2008)

The Incredible Hulk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TujifzRVETA

Oh how I loved Wonder Woman 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SOtH1MNXtQ

Season I intro- Wonder Woman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhCnM-E5sl0

The Bionic Woman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRh3CpSf0mM


The Six Million Dollar Man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woOLEEu8RLI

The Fall Guy 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPT3rnzXT4A

MacGyver 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxEq7dy3-Ok&feature=related


And holy shit.........why hasn't anyone mentioned MASH? 

Song from the Movie- Suicide is Painless
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4bO2sWMpxU&feature=related

From the Series
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQxCQMJLCps


Rhoda
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHpltW8pKF4&feature=related

Mary Tyler Moore Show
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBTWF1bDPn0


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 18, 2008)

I really enjoyed this one for a while. It did get weird towards the end, though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_Z24XVeV18

And another from my sweetie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9Q3orQhEcA


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 18, 2008)

I admit I used to love this show http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M82CUd6isyY
I always wished I had hair like Valerie Bertinelli.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 18, 2008)

Cool fargin' thread!

Lilly, I can see how Hawaii 5-0 could have inspired this!

Mossystate, I was a HUGE fan of the Perry Maon series...and I've probably read 2 dozen of the books!

Green Eyed Fairy, this is wierd, but just last week I looked up the Miami Vice intro...and Baretta is just too cool (I didn't remember that it saw Sammy singin' it!).



Zandoz said:


> ...the show responsible for "Harlem Nocturne" being stuck in my head for over 20 years
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_jXZd6Vwlo



Absolutely!

"Harlem Nocturne" (along with the Muppet Show theme, actually) is one of those songs that works great through a comb with some tissue paper over it...I guess a kazoo would work, too.



Here's mine:


This was a children's show I used to love. I now have all the episodes. The opening to The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein use to scare the bejeezus out of me. Vincent Price was great...I don't think he blinked during the whole sequence!



My first experience with Japanese animation was Star Blazers, an english-language version of Space Battleship Yamato.

Here's one version of the theme in the original Japanese, and here's another, more majestic one. I really like the soaring vocals at the very end of both of the Japanese versions.


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 18, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> "Harlem Nocturne" (along with the Muppet Show theme, actually) is one of those songs that works great through a comb with some tissue paper over it...I guess a kazoo would work, too.



I've heard many renditions over the years...including a score written for me and performed by the big band I used to play roadie for...never, ever, have I considered the kazoo potential. :doh: Yeah...it could work. LOL


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Feb 18, 2008)

Creature Double Feature (I think you have to be a Bostonesiac to remember it LOL) , Courage the Cowardly Dog  , Farscape , and, of course, ALL the old/classic (one of them lol the one I remember growing up with haha) and the new Dr. Who-s. So many Doctors, so little time before bed. :happy::smitten:


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 19, 2008)

I cant for get to mention these favorites http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALzDcMDhf2o


Or of course http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94x9RO8JgTA


or this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5n52ccMNeLM

And no Saturday was complete without Scooby Doo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hutiv8J0rTA

Sorry if any of these were already done.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 19, 2008)

~Egads!~ It wouldn't let me rep you for Speed Racer and Scooby Doo  :doh: :bow:


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 19, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ~Egads!~ It wouldn't let me rep you for Speed Racer and Scooby Doo  :doh: :bow:



Thank you anyway:bow:
I know I can't believe I didn't remember them sooner


----------



## phatfatgirl (Feb 19, 2008)

I didn't really like these 2 shows.. just the intros.

Reading Rainbow- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfGhfI_NwcA

James Bond Jr -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfGhfI_NwcA


and one of my favorite shows back in the day!

Alvin and the Chipmunks- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dkr7qW03BlU


----------



## mango (Feb 20, 2008)

*Muppet Babies 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=EwaddpsKdKg



*


----------



## troubadours (Feb 20, 2008)

mango said:


> *Muppet Babies
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=EwaddpsKdKg
> 
> ...



yes. YES YES YES YES!!!!!

hannah montana theme ne1? ne1?


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 25, 2008)

I haven't gone through all of these, so forgive me if this has been posted already: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eIR6SVvpyw&NR=1

Just found this on line today. If you were a kid in the 70s and watched PBS, then you will probably remember this program.


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 25, 2008)

One of my favorites from the 80s: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=b30CLSFaEz0


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 25, 2008)

Night Court
http://youtube.com/watch?v=7pod-uZH8s8&feature=related

Barney Miller
http://youtube.com/watch?v=iSef8ObpfA4&feature=related

One Day at a Time
http://youtube.com/watch?v=M82CUd6isyY&feature=related

Maude
http://youtube.com/watch?v=NglGyn8yE20&feature=related

The Rockford Files
http://youtube.com/watch?v=V5pYtG_jo3o

Three's Company
http://youtube.com/watch?v=huNDkM7gSC0&feature=related

The Odd Couple
http://youtube.com/watch?v=2be6jGwLoJ0

The Beverly Hillbillies
http://youtube.com/watch?v=zZp2JcmUU6o

Not the intro but.....famous enough

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Iqnm3A10m8I

Oh and on this one, I'm not showing the intro but rather the closing credits
Why? Because the ending was the best damn part of this show :doh:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1aHJTvD2WgA&feature=related


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 25, 2008)

A few more that *MUST* be added to the list! 

Sanford and Son 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=hsyT3FuKMpk&feature=related 

What's Happening
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Kpj6ihSwPXw

Good Times 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=zo6caNX1e84 

Welcome Back Kotter 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=QVS3WNt7yRU


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 25, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh how I loved Wonder Woman
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SOtH1MNXtQ
> 
> Season I intro- Wonder Woman
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhCnM-E5sl0



Me too! I loved that show.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 25, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Me too! I loved that show.




I knew that if there was one person, if not more, that loved Wonder Woman as much as me, then it would be you 

Oh, and you beat me to Jem - she was kind of like a guilty pleasure to me because I was a teen when I started watching her :blush:


----------



## runnerman (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow. Just noticed this thread. Lots of great shows listed.

But for sheer action and great music, it's Mission Impossible for me. Not the movie, the TV show. Every week, a new montage to open the show, with that burning dynamite fuse and the classic Lalo Schiffrin theme.

Here's a clip: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k55NuWQCh78


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 26, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Chips
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSzEmPEnYxo&feature=related




Of course we cannot forget the Classic 50's show and
the 'grandad' of 'CHIPS'

'Highway Patrol' with Broderick Crawford

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ilsznzN-B0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWLh0cSz1hI&feature=related 
------------------------------------------------------------
"Zorro" - Walt Disney TV show with Guy Williams from the 1950s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OIY-eXWYpw

------------------------------------------------------------
"I SPY" with Bill Cosby and Robert Culp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnHC44ARF0s

-------------------------------------------------------------
"Felix the Cat" 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=710574

------------------------------------------------------------

"Dragnet" (1952)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbZ4gtW_iUs


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Feb 26, 2008)

I was always fond of the Duck Tales theme song, to be honest.


----------



## mango (Feb 26, 2008)

*L.E.X.X.

Season 1
http://youtube.com/watch?v=6-ywd5qSTHM

Season 2
http://youtube.com/watch?v=whuFSAqQeQQ

Season 4 (Season 3 has the same music but different episode clips)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=PAlq8ykyE3I

*


----------



## lipmixgirl (Feb 26, 2008)

ok, i found that these were not added - thus i add...

MOONLIGHTING!!!!!!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=KBehKMvSKjY

Are You Being Served! 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=0P6r6-gZYkI

Twin Peaks!
http://youtube.com/watch?v=7oDuGN6K3VQ


the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 26, 2008)

Awww Caroline I KNEW in your forty thousand you'd have my fave! It's the Rockford Files theme tune, I still love it!! 

But! closely followed by - http://tinyurl.com/2fl8ur

and - http://tinyurl.com/yuodkf

ooh ooh and!! The Protectors Theme tune - faboo!! 
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/lol.marcus/protectors.mp3

Lastly, my true first love, I was three years old and mesmerised by him -
http://tinyurl.com/27grmx


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 26, 2008)

Has someone mentioned Gilligan already?

Gilligan's Island
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qH1UdnZfYh8


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 26, 2008)

Hardcastle And McCormick.

Funny, I remember this being better.

(That car looks like it's falling apart every landing it makes)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 26, 2008)

Holy Gawd....first I was shocked at myself for taking so long to remember Remington Steele but got a double whammy of shock when I went searching for it....

OMG OMG OMG- That Fleetwood Mac Trance remix of Dreams that I love..... they played it to Remington Steele scenes!!!!!!!!!



!!!!!!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kHoldf-v7U


I'm a fairy floating in Remington Steele heaven :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:



Here are more Remington links- he rocked my world as a young girl indeed... does it show? :bow:  :batting:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMztBtl56-s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7namGHWmv7g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wh5OqpFoRR8&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXMzXlBk96s



I will, indeed, sleep very well tonight now knowing that there are people in this world that have loved and fondly remembered Remington Steele like I do 


Gawd, I love the internet....*sigh*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 26, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> Hardcastle And McCormick.
> 
> Funny, I remember this being better.
> 
> (That car looks like it's falling apart every landing it makes)



Props for this *thumbs up*


----------



## mango (Feb 27, 2008)

*TAXI

Intro
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Kzhwx8aOO0A

Angela - the theme from TAXI by Bob James 
(Better Sound with pics from the show)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=CDj2-tgAauw


Full Bob James jazz track - Angela (6 minutes)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=j1XZ9kb78WI


Outro
http://youtube.com/watch?v=8VY9HSjFdh0


*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 5, 2009)

I loved this thread so I'm doing the bump again....


The Monkees
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thrRDinxWOQ


Romper Room- 

That "special mirror" got me as a kid....she said "I see Caroline" (she says it in this clip, too! ) 
and my Mom told me she was talking to me. That shocked and amazed me....and I wondered how she knew I was watching...for years 
Intro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDvdSGkN0aU&feature=related

Magic Mirror clip
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=td1KAgrYUGA


Land of the Lost - first one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0MRU1f2SJ0

Land of the Lost- second one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEIvrU86WN0&feature=related

I want to see the movie now 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-t3zuJc0ctM&feature=fvw


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 6, 2009)

saucywench said:


> The all-time best, IMO:
> Secret Agent
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=JiSRX7ghxiU
> 
> ...


===============


Here's an even rarer Superman Intro from the Classic TV Show - which has the introduction by the sponsor Kellog's cereal. 

Superman-Intro-Kellog
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qt2Knm9bFbQ

Rare B/W Previews Superman Show
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1t3GTNRLDFw
-------------------------------------
*Other classic kid shows*

Soupy Sales 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8VtY_li3Sc

Captain Kangaroo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3w7w58CREY&feature=related

---------------------------------
*Some other shows*

Rawhide
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4m9BG_LBP1k

Grandfather of all Sci Fi TV Shows Captain Video

Captain Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tjbv26Ez_lM

Flash Gordon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRnCk5L59mE

--------------------------------
*Marvel Comic Heroes from 1966*

Marvel SuperHeroes 
lhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlH8zcUMRyA&feature=related

Iron Man 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqmRLzBgyeY&feature=related

Captain America
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUYuIHR9E-Y&feature=related

Incredible Hulk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3fEVgqoaok


----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 6, 2009)

Don't know if these have already been posted yet..

I used to watch Bonanza with my grandpa. Special time for me. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTWB_ByQD4w


I was looking for the opening to Lassie, when they play Greensleeves. I alwauys have thought of it as the Lassie song and didn't find out it's true origin until much later in life. For some reason all I can find is this link, with cheesy music that I've never heard on a Lassie intro. Boo.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l457Eg33qJ4&feature=fvst


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 6, 2009)

Maude! RIP Bea Arthur

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O58qJwkb9N4&feature=related


----------



## olwen (Jun 6, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> You had to see the first episode to get the scoop on that. Dr. Quest was an important scientist. His wife was murdered by mercenaries and Johnny was all he had left. He was ready to get out of the business so the government assigned a "tutor" for Johnny, Race Bannon, who was really a master of marshal arts. His real objective was to protect the boy and teach him self defense as well as academics.
> 
> EDIT: Hadji was an orphan they picked up in India.



That's what happened to Mrs. Quest. I always wondered about that!

Two good ones: hong kong phoey and Duck Dodgers.


----------



## olwen (Jun 6, 2009)

Smushygirl said:


> If we are doing cartoons here are a few of my faves!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=4o29VoxtsFk&feature=related



YES!!!!! That's a really good one. I remember spending a good bit of time trying to learn the words after the first time I heard it. It rocks.


----------



## olwen (Jun 6, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> Truly outrageous.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNqrWm1M3Sc



OOh that's a good one too. There was more than one version of course.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VisX...10EA2FB9&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=17


----------



## olwen (Jun 6, 2009)

Lilly, this thread is awesome and I'm glad it got bumped. I haven't even gotten thru the first page and I want to rep everybody. 

I bought these a while ago: Saturday Morning Cartoons as sung by popular rock bands, and TV's greatest Hits 50's and 60's. I found another disk that someone burned for me ages ago of cartoon themes from the 80's. Oh man, I watched waaaay too much tv back then.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 6, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Well, I realize it was offensive to some purists but I thought the ST Enterprise intro was beautiful.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZPn-lTytfGo



I agree! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=375ENQbru8s


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 6, 2009)

I see that Olwen has caught the Intro love like me 




olwen said:


> That's what happened to Mrs. Quest. I always wondered about that!
> 
> Two good ones: hong kong phoey and Duck Dodgers.



I tried to rep you for Hong Kong Phooey.....gawd, it's awful when I'm out. :doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 6, 2009)

The Wuzzles

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm1qbbki6z4


----------



## olwen (Jun 6, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> I completely agree Daddyoh! Those are classics I also grew up with.
> 
> 
> I never really got into Speed Racer like a lot of kids did, but i always liked the intro (and ending...)
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=vtIu61s2PDo



Speed racer is another theme song I made sure I memorized the words to.



MsSasha said:


> I used to LOVE this show when I was a kid. But looking back now I realized I was a weird kid.
> 
> Zoobilee Zoo



I remember that show! ....I thought it was scary....




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Airwolf
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=u902HyNQTD4
> 
> Cover Up
> ...



Another good one: Shin Chan outro It's catchy.


----------



## olwen (Jun 6, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I see that Olwen has caught the Intro love like me
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I wonder if it was mentioned already in the thread. There are a number of youtube links that no longer work.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 6, 2009)

olwen said:


> I wonder if it was mentioned already in the thread. There are a number of youtube links that no longer work.



I noticed that, too 

My airwolf link didn't work so here is a new one 

I thought Jan Michael Vincent was the bomb back in the day :wubu:


----------



## olwen (Jun 6, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> The Adventures Of Pete & Pete
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBq_dU1ltIs
> 
> Trying to figure out what the hell they were saying was a staple of my childhood.



I loved loved loved this show, enough to buy it on DVD. That link is broken so here's another one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJrCkB9zzEo




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I noticed that, too
> 
> My airwolf link didn't work so here is a new one
> 
> I thought Jan Michael Vincent was the bomb back in the day :wubu:



There's no link.


----------



## olwen (Jun 6, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> Feel the magic, hear the roar.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-sOaUAgbB4
> 
> ...



I remember the Silverhawks theme, but not the show. 

While we're at it:

Voltron

HeMan

Dunno if it was mentioned in a broken link Duck Tales.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 6, 2009)

Since some of the links don't work anymore, here are some new ones

Some have been posted before- and some are new 

Street Hawk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCItnKrXvMM&feature=related

Riptide 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMq59GCaIfw&feature=related

The A-Team
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIfuaUTH9Y4&feature=related

Knight Rider (this one was bad as hell back in the day )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-E8u2o48ts&feature=related

Magnum P.I.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CquMO3vJvo&feature=fvw

MacGyver
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3w-oDZSLUrY&feature=related

Kojak
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEYkQHElMe4&feature=related

Kung Fu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnGEX_x_FGY&feature=related

Little House on the Prairie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhHrOgOkXZw&feature=related

The Waltons
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYyIPbPAQ2Y&feature=related

Hunter- Season 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppxhXeT9dkI

Hunter - Season 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6oJPVluIyY&feature=related

Hardcastle and McCormick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIMAfwJSfKw&feature=related

Dukes of Hazzard
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFHdpvia98Q

Happy Days- Season 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMpNSweYiSk&feature=related

Happy Days - Season 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btSiEDV0jj4&feature=related

Spenser for Hire
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TY3xEJ4RxcA

Hart to Hart
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swBTI0ZMV_k

I think some slippage has been seen in this thread cause....I haven't seen the Vice yet.....

Miami Vice
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGkurWAXgZs


HOW IN HELL HAVE WE ALL FORGOTTEN THE VICE FOR SO LONG?????


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 6, 2009)

olwen said:


> I loved loved loved this show, enough to buy it on DVD. That link is broken so here's another one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJrCkB9zzEo
> 
> 
> There's no link.





DOH :doh:


Airwolf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nr_CJL1YQRc

Here ya go 



Night Court
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjiWblC_iG8&feature=related

In the Heat of the Night
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bebgBmf14TE&feature=related

This one kind of reminds me of this place  

Cheers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy23OM9_vJk&feature=related

Family Ties
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iliLnQmaEOA&feature=related


----------



## olwen (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh my God, GEF, when you put all those links together like that it makes me wonder how any of us managed the american pop culture landscape that was the 1980's: bad hair, synthesizer music, loud shirts, huge mustaches. Yikes.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 7, 2009)

Loved The Partridge Family intro, although I hated the original song. C'mon Get Happy is so much better!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peoCjrCBGP0&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EOZska_OLI&feature=related

Has anyone mentioned Mork and Mindy??
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbEBErvW-Uc&feature=related

How about Quincy, M.E.? (my favorite show for years)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXf4tV_aeDc&feature=related

My mom didn't like me watching the show, but I'd always get a guilty pleasure out of seeing the beginning of Love, American Style and as much of the show as I could get away with. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNHuI0Pw0m8&feature=related


----------



## Preston (Jun 7, 2009)

Allow me to nerd things up, just a bit:

Batman: The Animated Series
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEx9r5enZsk

Superman: The Animated Series
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUcKJflBG8Q

All New Batman/Superman Adventures
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JQ_spwuH_o&NR=1

All three of those were conducted by the immensely talented Shirley Walker, and combining that with top notch animation let you know just what a great ride you were in for.

And a personal favorite:

Firefly:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9z4P-8oHOiI&feature=related


----------



## Friday (Jun 14, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I thought Jan Michael Vincent was the bomb back in the day :wubu:



Oh lord. We were in Honolulu when I was 16 and my folks made me go to Disney's The World's Greatest Athlete with my little sisters instead of seeing Mahogany with them. Two hours of JMV in a loin cloth. Heaven.


----------

